# Sjorgrens and fibro



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have both!!! yipee skipee- any of you suffering with both of these?any advice?lori


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You're so lucky! lol Yeah right. I'm not sure if any of our members deal with both, but I wanted to bump this thread and keep it near the top so if anyone does, they can see it.


----------



## marnie (Aug 13, 2010)

I have Fibromyalgia and Sjogren's Syndrome. The symptoms overlap a lot so I never know what is causing my pain/fatigue etc. Not that it matters I guess. I also have thyroid disease. When people ask what's wrong I can't give a definitive answer but husband just tells them I'm MAD (Multiple Auto immune Diseases)LOL.My biggest problem is the IBS-D. I stay home a lot because of so many 'accidents' while out shopping as well as very smelly gas. It's a nightmare.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

lorilou said:


> I have both!!! yipee skipee- any of you suffering with both of these?any advice?lori


I have both and Myositis. My only bit of advice, and it's what I tell myself everyday, is DON'T GIVE UP! No matter how much it hurts, no matter the obscenities your body is screaming at you, just don't give in. There's a time to give it a rest but there's never a time to give up. My mother gave in and gave up and it was so very sad to watch.


----------

